# photoshoot this week !



## lindseyxo (Apr 10, 2011)

so i have an upcoming photoshoot this week . im still building my kit i dont have alot of foundations or colors yet i already how to turn down a gig because i didnt have colored people makeup  can any professionals give me tips on what to get in my kit such as foundations,blushes,lipsticks,eyeshadows i prefer mac but it doesnt have to be all mac thank youuu !


----------



## mikki187 (Apr 11, 2011)

Um, just to let you know," Colored people" can be an offensive term. Women of color is a better term.


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2011)

hopefully we all learn from our faux pas especially when we are just starting out.

  	Thank you mikki for pointing this out..


----------



## pinkvanilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Have a look at this site: http://inmykit.com/. It is stacked with great products to have in your kit and why. Obviously this is one (fantastic) MUAs opinion but it's been my go-to list while I've been stocking mine.

  	Also do a google for what MUAs stock in their kit. I found a great resource once where everyone listed what they had in their kit and some of it was very surprising but very helpful as it was stuff I hadn't even thought of.

  	Personally, at the moment, I have a mix of MAC, Face Atelier and Yaby for foundations and I'm about to buy some MUFE HD foundation (very popular!) to add to it. Yaby do fantastic eyeshadows, and I have some MAC eyeshadows too.

  	If you want to have some more MAC have you thought about going to your closest MAC and just having a chat with them about what you are looking for? eg: what type of foundations etc. I did this once and it was a great help.


----------

